# Ecran PC + Apple TV



## Jiwo (7 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis très contente de mon Apple TV (modèle A1625 de 32Go), en revanche ma TV LG commence à vieillir.

Malheureusement, une bonne TV, ça coûte cher - surtout si on veut un écran de plus de 40" (>1m). 

Alors je me demande, est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plutôt possible d'acheter un écran d'ordinateur (PC...) pour le brancher à l'Apple TV ? Est-ce que ça fonctionnerait ? Il me semble que ça serait quand même beaucoup moins cher. 

Qu'en dites-vous ? Suis-je à côté de la plaque ?

En vous remerciant par avance

Jiwo


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Novembre 2020)

Ça fonctionne parfaitement, par contre, il faut qu'il y ai une entrée HDMI dessus.

Après, tu choisi si tu veux afficher le pc ou l'apple TV.


----------



## Jiwo (7 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ça fonctionne parfaitement, par contre, il faut qu'il y ai une entrée HDMI dessus.
> 
> Après, tu choisi si tu veux afficher le pc ou l'apple TV.


Ah, en voilà une bonne nouvelle, merci.

Aurais-tu un ou des modèles à me suggérer ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Novembre 2020)

Un 27" 1080p, c'est très bien.

Par contre il faut pas s'approcher trop sinon tu vois les pixels.

J'en prend de la marque iiyama, très bonnes couleurs, et après, ça reste du classique, c'est à dire ce qu'on trouve partout.

Ça, tu va le trouver vers 180€ 200€.

Mais ça dépend de ton budget ? Qu'en est t il ?


----------



## Jiwo (7 Novembre 2020)

Ah oui, c'est vraiment abordable du coup.

J'aimerais bien trouver environ 40" pour un budget variable en fonction de ce qui existe (je devrais seulement attendre un peu plus longtemps avant de l'acheter...). Disons grand max 400/500 EUR.

Il me semble que Iiyama reste le moins cher https://www.fnac.com/Ecran-Iiyama-ProLite-X4071UHSU-B1-39/a10501822/w-4


----------



## iBaby (7 Novembre 2020)

Mais du coup, est-ce que la télécommande allumera l’écran ? Je ne crois pas.


----------



## Michael003 (7 Novembre 2020)

Pour ton budget on trouve facilement des télés 4K entre 40" et 50"! J'ai fais une petite recherche rapide sur la Fnac il y en a vraiment qui ont l'air cool
Le rendu sera meilleur avec un écran télé qu'un écran PC


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Novembre 2020)

Ça dépend de l'écran, a 400€ tu va en trouver vraiment des bien comme écran externe, ça va être le haut de gamme, mais tu va plutôt être en milieu de gamme sur les TV.


----------



## Oizo (8 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Mais du coup, est-ce que la télécommande allumera l’écran ? Je ne crois pas.



La télécommande allumera bien l'écran, tous les moniteurs du marché passent en veille lorsqu'il n'y a plus de signal et se rallument dès qu'ils en détectent un.


----------



## iBaby (8 Novembre 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> La télécommande allumera bien l'écran, tous les moniteurs du marché passent en veille lorsqu'il n'y a plus de signal et se rallument dès qu'ils en détectent un.



À paramétrer sûrement car les moniteurs ne sont pas dotés d’infrarouge comme les TV.


----------



## Oizo (8 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> À paramétrer sûrement car les moniteurs ne sont pas dotés d’infrarouge comme les TV.


Non rien à paramétrer, on allume l'AppleTV avec sa télécommande, l'écran détecte un signal vidéo, il s'allume. On éteint l'AppleTV, il n'y a plus de signal, il s'éteint. C'est commun à tous les moniteurs.

La détection passe donc par la présence ou non d'un signal vidéo, l'infrarouge ne rentre pas en compte.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (8 Novembre 2020)

Oui, c'est vrai, c'est pas le même principe que les TV, mais c'est mieux. 

L'infrarouge, c'est à oublier en effet


----------



## iBaby (9 Novembre 2020)

Je ne me rappelle pas que le dernier moniteur que j’ai eu (un HP 4K) il y a deux ans encore, se comportait comme cela, mais tant mieux.


----------



## Oizo (9 Novembre 2020)

iBaby a dit:


> Je ne me rappelle pas que le dernier moniteur que j’ai eu (un HP 4K) il y a deux ans encore, se comportait comme cela, mais tant mieux.


C'est une norme que respectent les moniteurs depuis plus de 20 ans maintenant, sans exception. Cela ne fonctionne que si tu laisses ton moniteur en veille évidemment, si tu l'éteignais via son interrupteur, là il ne réagit plus.


Je rajouterais aussi que si on utilise un moniteur avec son Apple TV, il faut penser à la partie son. Rares sont les moniteurs avec des enceintes correctes, et pour contrôler le volume, là il faut passer la plupart du temps par les boutons du moniteur, oublier la télécommande.

Rajouter donc à l'achat du moniteur l'achat nécessaire à une bonne sonorisation, si pas équipé déjà.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Novembre 2020)

Certaines moniteurs proposent une prise jack pour faire ressortir le son sur des enceintes ou écouteurs, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous.


----------



## Oizo (9 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Certaines moniteurs proposent une prise jack pour faire ressortir le son sur des enceintes ou écouteurs, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous.



Oui sinon il y a la solution de se relier à l'AppleTV directement en Bluetooth ou Airplay


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Novembre 2020)

Ouaip, ça marche aussi, par contre il y aurra sûrement de la latence.

Sinon, les Apple TV 3 avait une sortie optique, on peut passer par la aussi.


----------



## Oizo (9 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ouaip, ça marche aussi, par contre il y aurra sûrement de la latence.
> 
> Sinon, les Apple TV 3 avait une sortie optique, on peut passer par la aussi.


Apparemment il y a une solution pour les problèmes de latence, perso je n'ai pas testé car pas d'utilisation de la transmission audio en Bluetooth ou Airplay : https://www.iphon.fr/post/ios-13-iphone-corrige-problemes-synchro-audio-apple-tv


----------



## iBaby (9 Novembre 2020)

Oizo a dit:


> C'est une norme que respectent les moniteurs depuis plus de 20 ans maintenant, sans exception. Cela ne fonctionne que si tu laisses ton moniteur en veille évidemment, si tu l'éteignais via son interrupteur, là il ne réagit plus.
> 
> 
> Je rajouterais aussi que si on utilise un moniteur avec son Apple TV, il faut penser à la partie son. Rares sont les moniteurs avec des enceintes correctes, et pour contrôler le volume, là il faut passer la plupart du temps par les boutons du moniteur, oublier la télécommande.
> ...



Encore faut-il que ledit moniteur ait des enceintes. Le mien n’en avait pas et fonctionnait sur des enceintes Bluetooth.


----------



## Jiwo (11 Novembre 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, je vais pouvoir réfléchir avec plus d’infos


----------

